# Stevens-Savage Model 258B 20ga.



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone know anything about a Stevens Savage Model 258B bolt action 20ga. My father inlaw just game me one but it is missing the clip and I am trying to get some info so I can get it in working order. Other than the clip missing the gun is in very good shape. Not a lot of info on the net but I know the gun is about 75yrs old. Any info would be helpful.

Sean


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I do not know about the 258B but I have matching model 58 16ga and 12 ga. Very full choke on these guys. We had to look long and hard for the clip for the 16 but we found it eventually from a gun shop in Florida who ordered it for us. Nice guns because they are different but the ones I have were only made in full choke so it is limited but I pretty much have them as conversation pieces now as mine are old too

AW


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

SPH,

Found one for ya,

http://www.e-gunparts.com/DisplayAd.asp?chrProductSKU=198290&chrSuperSKU=&MC=


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you for the website. I have been having a hard time finding information on this gun. I never new they made a bolt action shot gun until I saw this one.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a 12 gauge Bolt Action Mossberg moder 395. Its similar to the current 695 but it does not have a rifled barrel and it has an adjustable choke and a wood stock.
They make good turkey or deer guns where a quick follow up shot isn't really needed in most cases.
There was an episode of Great Lakes Outdoors where Dick Posthumus was hunting phesant with a bolt action SG.


----------

